# GOOGLE SHEETS: Count the number of entries in a date range



## somnathbabu (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello,

Need some help with the following :

I have a sheet named "Historical Data" wherein there is a long list of dates in one column. The dates are not continuous.

On another sheet I enter a start date and an end date.

I need to count the number of dates that appear in the list and which lie within the entered start and end dates (both inclusive).

Can ou help me with this ? This needs to be accomplished on Google sheets.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## barry houdini (Oct 3, 2017)

Try using COUNTIFS, it works the same in Excel and google sheets

=COUNTIFS(DateRange,">=Startdate",DateRange,"<=Enddate")


----------

